# Coyotes again :(



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

Alright it was a couple weeks ago that my dogs were attacked for the first time by this pack of coyotes and now its up to five times. This pack is completely fixated on my dogs and for some reason is determined to kill them. My dogs are boxers so they can handle themselves and they work very well as a team but this is a pretty big pack and they have both been bitten multiple times. I have talked to the fish and wildlife people and all they told me to do was get a gun and shoot the coyotes and the problem will go away. I realize that the battle is territorial, noone has lived in this house full time for about 6 years so the coyotes have claimed my yard and house as thier territory. I am not comfortable shooting coyotes or buying a gun and am looking for any other option. Right now I just have a really long stick to hit the coyotes with so they go away but it isnt working as well as I had hoped and I think its making things worse. Has anyone else had a similar problem, and how did you deal with it?


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Are your dogs in a fenced in area? Do they take off after the coyotes? Sounds like the coyotes are just defending themselves from your dogs by your last post. I'd be very surprised if you are able to get close enough to a coyote to hit it with a stick unless it's being trapped by your dogs. Why not keep your dogs restrained? I'm sure the coyotes would take off when they saw you or the dogs if they could get away.

Your boxers may be walking away alive but each bite or scratch is an opportunity for infection. I would not allow my dogs to be loose knowing that they may run after the wildlife and get hurt.

Also, sometimes shooting a gun into the air is enough to scare them away. Maybe an air horn would work too. Go outside and blow the air horn before you let your dogs out.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I am also wondering if your yard is fenced?? If not, that is the first thing I would do.

My parents live at the foot hills of some big mountains. When we would walk our dogs we would often see coyotes. They would actually run away from us, never towards us or our dogs. It sounds as if the coyotes your talking about actually come up to your dogs looking for a fight...weird....


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

saraj2878 said:


> It sounds as if the coyotes your talking about actually come up to your dogs looking for a fight...weird....


I'm the same way. Something just doesn't sound right to me. I'm not experienced with coyotes, but I always pictured that if a pack of coyotes wanted to kill a dog or two, it wouldn't be real difficult for them. I don't see them running from someone weilding a stick if they wanted to kill their dogs. Like I said, I'm not experienced with them. We have some around here but I have never seen them.

I am very comfortable with shooting any animal that is trying to kill my dogs.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Either build a fence or put up a hot wire or both. That will keep the coyotes away and your dogs safe. If I were in your shoes I wouldn't let my dogs be exposed to that kind of danger any longer than necessary.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

like rawfed, i would have no problem shooting an animal that was trying to hurt my family but if you're concerned with injuring the coyotes, would you be comfortable using BB guns? it definitely wouldn't kill them and it would probably scare them away.


----------



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

g00dgirl said:


> Are your dogs in a fenced in area? Do they take off after the coyotes? Sounds like the coyotes are just defending themselves from your dogs by your last post. I'd be very surprised if you are able to get close enough to a coyote to hit it with a stick unless it's being trapped by your dogs. Why not keep your dogs restrained? I'm sure the coyotes would take off when they saw you or the dogs if they could get away.
> 
> Your boxers may be walking away alive but each bite or scratch is an opportunity for infection. I would not allow my dogs to be loose knowing that they may run after the wildlife and get hurt.
> 
> Also, sometimes shooting a gun into the air is enough to scare them away. Maybe an air horn would work too. Go outside and blow the air horn before you let your dogs out.


Yes the first time my dogs went after the coyotes but I said it wrong before. They were just playing with the coyote, they just thought it was another dog. The coyote was being really friendly until it lured them up the hill a little bit where the rest of the pack was and they all jumped on my dogs and yes my dogs killed a couple of them when they realized what was going on. Supposedly coyotes are supposed to be really fast Im told but my dogs were able to get away the first time. Every other time it has been in my yard or while im on a walk with my dogs with me out there and with my dogs right next to me. It really seems like the coyotes are stalking my dogs it is very strange. Like I said the house hasnt been occupied for quite a few years and it has been coyote territory for the awhile now. It seems the coyotes dont care about anything other than attacking my dogs, especially buster my older one. I know it sounds really strange because coyotes are usually very tenative and stay away from people and bigger dogs. I guess I dont have a problem shooting a coyote but I dont have a gun and i dont plan on buying a real one, I have a bb gun and I will try that next but the stick works pretty well but they always come back. Its been anywhere from just one all the way up to five and I have no idea how many it was the first time.


----------



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

Also a fence isnt an option because the neighborhood does not allow fences. Its something to do with preserving the natural beauty. All the houses have to be earthy colors like a dirt brown, a dark evergreen color or an earthy red. It is a very beautiful area and they work really hard to protect it.


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

You might be able to find a local hunter who owns an appropriate firearm, will happily take care of your problem, and will provide an ethical/safe shot. Try to talk to local game and wildlife people; they probably have a responsible helper in mind.


----------



## shadowfacedanes (May 11, 2010)

notilloc said:


> The coyote was being really friendly until it lured them up the hill a little bit where the rest of the pack was and they all jumped on my dogs and yes my dogs killed a couple of them when they realized what was going on. Supposedly coyotes are supposed to be really fast Im told but my dogs were able to get away the first time. Every other time it has been in my yard or while im on a walk with my dogs with me out there and with my dogs right next to me. It really seems like the coyotes are stalking my dogs it is very strange


I would be VERY careful with this situation. Coyotes are pack animals, and they hunt as a pack. They will often send out a decoy to lure prey into an ambush type situation where the rest of the pack is waiting to attack. It sounds like that is what is happening with your dogs. They may have escaped thus far, but I would say that is just a huge case of luck. 

If it were my dogs, I would not put them in this situation. My dogs do not go off leash anywhere unless I am certain they are not in any danger, and coyotes certainly represent danger. 

I second the suggestion of an airhorn if you are opposed to a firearm. 

Unfortunately coyotes are becoming more and more brazen, even in very populated areas that they would've once considered off limits. I've heard from many folks who say coyotes will come up to them and their dogs on walks.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I say get more dogs! Add to your pack!!! 

Could you put up a hot wire along the ground, maybe six inches to a foot high? If they were to come up to it and sniff it and get a shock it would scare them big time to come close to it again. I hate to inflict pain on a animal, but if its for the best (potentially saving a life or two) I would say that its worth it.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Do you not have any law enforcement such as animal control or something to call about these coyotes? An animal control unit? You should ask your mayor or call the police dept and find out what they recommend you do or what they can do in this situation. Put your garbage in the garage , keep your pets in a fenced area and make noises if you suspect that the coyotes are near you or your pets to stir them away. Usually they are not harmful to humans but to other smaller animals and such they will go after them! I would call as soon as possible!


----------



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

The hot wire is the one thats a shock collar for my dogs right? That would have worked when it first started but now my dogs know better and they stay in the yard. I bought a 500 pack of pellets today to shoot the coyotes with a bb gun maybe that will hurt them enough that they will get it. 

I have called the sheriffs dept twice now and they just dont really want to help me. They just keep telling me to shoot them but I dont own a gun and I am not going out and spending $500 if I dont have to. I guess I own a bb gun and I was told if I hit the coyote in the right spot its actually possible to kill them with a pellet gun. The sheriffs office told me they have a trapper that kills the coyotes when he catches them but he charges a rediculus price. I called him and said I have 5 coyotes and he told me it would be $1000 to catch and kill them all.


----------



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> I say get more dogs! Add to your pack!!!
> 
> Could you put up a hot wire along the ground, maybe six inches to a foot high? If they were to come up to it and sniff it and get a shock it would scare them big time to come close to it again. I hate to inflict pain on a animal, but if its for the best (potentially saving a life or two) I would say that its worth it.


Sorry I read your post wrong. How much are the hot wires? I would have to get about 700 feet of it and Im thinking that would probably be expensive too. I dont really have any extra cash to throw around right now.


----------



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

shadowfacedanes said:


> I would be VERY careful with this situation. Coyotes are pack animals, and they hunt as a pack. They will often send out a decoy to lure prey into an ambush type situation where the rest of the pack is waiting to attack. It sounds like that is what is happening with your dogs. They may have escaped thus far, but I would say that is just a huge case of luck.
> 
> If it were my dogs, I would not put them in this situation. My dogs do not go off leash anywhere unless I am certain they are not in any danger, and coyotes certainly represent danger.
> 
> ...


I am thinking that putting them on leashes wouldnt even help because they stay pretty close to me (within 50 feet) at all times and the coyotes are not afraid of me at all. They have been very close to me many times and if they attack when my dogs are on a leash I could see that as being a big disadvantage to my dogs? I could be wrong but idk what do you think?


----------



## shadowfacedanes (May 11, 2010)

notilloc said:


> I am thinking that putting them on leashes wouldnt even help because they stay pretty close to me (within 50 feet) at all times and the coyotes are not afraid of me at all. They have been very close to me many times and if they attack when my dogs are on a leash I could see that as being a big disadvantage to my dogs? I could be wrong but idk what do you think?


I mentioned the leashes moreseo because *my* concern would be the coyotes luring your dogs away from you, where several more coyotes are waiting to ambush your dogs. It's a common hunting tactic for them.

If they're getting that close even while you are present, I would carry an airhorn and a heavy stick, or if you're not afraid to use it, the pellet gun. Or, all three things. 

You can never be too cautious with coyotes, especially when they've lost their fear of humans.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

This happened in our area! I edited it~

When Al heard his beloved - and normally quiet - dog barking Wednesday night in the yard, he knew he had to check it out. 

The man never expected to find three large coyotes - each the size of a German shepherd - encircling Piper, his 40-pound border collie mix. 

Al watches over his dog Piper at his home , near the fence that coyotes jumped over and threatened Piper. 



Tips from an expert 
It's mating season for coyotes, and that may be one of the reason they're showing up in unusual places, said animal control officer Kim 

kim offers some tips to keep your pets and family safe:

• Keep your garbage cans closed, pick up any fallen fruit from trees and don't overfill bird feeders. Garbage, fruit and seeds attract small animals, which are coyote food.

• If you see a coyote, don't turn around and run. Instead make noise. Tessmann suggests filling an empty soda can with coins.

• Make sure small animals aren't burrowing under decks and in crawl spaces.

"I yelled, and they took off," Al said. 

The three coyotes jumped a 3 1 / 2 -foot-tall fence and ran into the darkness. 

"They went over that fence like they were equestrian horses," Al, said Thursday. 

Luckily, Piper, who loves to play in the yard and munches on "people food," wasn't hurt. 

"My wife would be devastated," AL said. "Piper is her baby." 

Al's home, backs up to a large field, and Al has seen coyotes in the field, but they'd never before jumped the fence and entered his yard, he said. 

"A fence should not be used in place of supervision of the pets outside," animal control officer Kim said. 

That's exactly what Al is thinking. 

He's now going to keep a watchful eye on Piper when she's in the yard. 

"There's nothing you can do about the coyotes," Kim said. "They're here." 

Coyote sightings are hardly a rarity. 



Coyotes hunt small animals - mostly mice and other rodents - 
but a cat or small dog could potentially be a meal for them, according to animal control experts.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's a link to the hot wire fencing that we got and it should tell you what kind of wire to use.

Havahart Light Duty Fence Charger, Model #ss-725cs | Havahart

You get the wire from a hardware store and its not that expensive...

You also need insulators to hold the wire so it doesn't ground out:

Wood Post Insulator Extender, 5 In., Pack of 25 - 3600532 | Tractor Supply Company

All in all, a fence like this would probably run you about $100 or so in parts. Totally worth it in my opinion.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

all of the parts you'd need are on that site (and many others)

Here's the wire you'd need
Fi-Shock? Electric Fence Wire by Material, Aluminum | Fishock.com | Page 1


----------



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone I really appreciate your help. I havent seen any coyotes for a few days now but all of my neighbors went out and bought guns so there might not be any coyotes left. There are a few very small children in the neighborhood and lots of very concerned parents. I just found out there were three dogs in my neighborhood that have had to go have surgery and were very severely injured. I feel very lucky that my dogs werent injured that badly. They both have been bitten once but it was nothing serious. I find it very strange that the coyotes havent killed any dogs around here. I know most of the people around here dont let their dogs out without their supervision so that is a very good thing. I think the whole coyote thing is finally slowing down now so now all I have to worry about is evo and finding a new food for my dogs. The only other foods that I can get are Go, Natures Logic and Blue Buffalo and I dont really like any of these.


----------



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

Update:
All of my neighbors with dogs got together yesterday and had a little meeting. Everyone in the neighborhood got together and we brainstormed. So far noone is allowing electric fences because there are little children that run around the neighborhood. Almost all of my neighbors have gone out and bought guns, which if you ask me is a lot more scary than an electric fence because most of them have never shot a gun. We all agreed we would not mind anyone shooting the coyots but I havent heard any gunshots recently so I have no idea. I know the Coyotes are still hanging out in my yard every day waiting for my dogs but now they almost seem scared of my dogs its really strange. So far there have been three dogs killed and 6 have had major surgery and a few lucky ones like buster and marley have only had a bite. Everyone in my neighborhood is completely dumbfounded at how the coyotes are acting and nobody can remember them ever acting like this before. One lady claims that there was a coyote following here the other day and she thought she was going to be attacked. Now everyone is terrified for their children. The amazing thing is that even with all of the problems we are having the fish and wildlife committee are still unwilling to help us out. I appreciate everyones help on this issue and it just looks like I have to wait it out untill all the coyotes are shot or untill they calm down.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

notilloc said:


> So far noone is allowing electric fences because there are little children that run around the neighborhood.........
> 
> .........Now everyone is terrified for their children. .


seems like the electric fencing would be less of a danger to the children than the coyotes (who sound like they are not even remotely fearful of the humans)


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

^^^^^ Agreed. 

And the fence seems more predictible than the coyotes; I mean, you KNOW the fence is there. You can teach the kids not to approach it. You DON'T know if the coyotes feel like attacking that particular day and cannot teach them not to approach you.


----------



## Lynn In Tenn (Aug 20, 2009)

If you're seeing the coyotes more than your neighbors, go borrow their gun and shoot them. That BB gun isn't going to do much good I would think. They have a very thick coat of fur. The coyotes are doing what they do. Looking for food. The only good one I know of is a dead one.


----------

